# Progression of IBS-C, GERD



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I been really anxious layely....new job, new fiance and new house (recent move). I have IBS-C (diagnosed 2003), GERD (diagnosed 2007) and now I feel nausea after every meal. Does the IBS-C, GERD get worse over time. Even if you are treating it? Will I eventually end up on disability?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Neither is something that typically progresses until you inevitably end up unable to work.GERD if it isn't managed well can eventually cause damage in a very few people that can become cancer, so you do want to take it seriously, but it isn't one where it always kills everyone. It is just one of those things they may want to take a look see every so often to make sure your meds are doing a good enough job.Anxiety makes everything worse, could be causing symptoms all by itself, and if it is really getting to you it may be time to get some treatment for that.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

I'm afraid I've no idea what GERD is - but you've sort of answered your own question - you've had a whole heap of stuff happening in your life - lots of change and presumably lots of attendant stress. Trouble is, you can end up in a sort of horrible chicken and egg situation where the stress feeds off itself and your "illness" becomes a self-fulfilling prophesy.IBS is a difficult beast to manage - it waxes and wanes but get busy and do some researching about how best to manage the symptoms and perhaps master some relaxation techniques to help with the anxiety. If you had some tools to manage your symptoms - you may well start to feel better - but no, I'm sure a life on disabillity benefits is far from inevitable if you are proactive about your symptoms.Sue


----------

